# feeding irritan



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

he is a 5" or so irritan how much to feed? i currently give him 3 or 4 small feeders once a day is this too much or not enough?

please advise


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i give mine either 3-4shell on shrimp, 2 3=4'' piece of fish filet or 2 chunks of beef heart and mine has grown alot and is alot more active i only will do feeders on a rare occasion


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

I feed mine every other day generally... His favorite's catfish fillet, so I feed him a bite size piece every feeding, sometimes two if he's hungrier than normal.

I mix his diet up, feeding him the same way with his other foods (every other day, bite size piece).

I used to try to feed him every day but alot of the time he wouldn't eat, that's why I now do it every other day.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

yea well hey i strated trying to give him beefheart he was not havin it..i'm gonna try again i just hate collecting it if it goes uneaten. i was going to try imitaion crab, (i believe its priamrily white fish)


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i personally use fish filets from the fish market/super market. it will be cheaper than those fake crab sticks. the crab sticks will have a bunch of preservatives in it that you probably don't want to eat yourself.. let alone your fish.. get some tilapia, it's really clean and easy to take out if your irritan doesn't eat it. don't feed feeder fish daily like that, they're just not a good source of nutrients for your p and the risk of disease is pretty high. i haven't tried catfish, but it is just as good. shrimp is easy as well.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey thanks for the info i found some tilapia it was cheap








he seems to accept it . also picked up shrimp cheap as well. he went for the fish 
first.


----------

